Ask HN: What types of software have to be perfect? - Austin_Conlon
======
ohiovr
Probably things like life support device firmwares, or like Boeing's recent
software issue that may have been related to the deaths of those on the 737
max. Any software that has to do with life and death needs a certain high
level of perfection to avoid calamity. That's just what I was thinking off the
top of my head..

------
ThrowawayR2
Firmware for embedded devices that don't have a patch mechanism. Has to be
right the first time or it's game over.

Device drivers, since the consequences are a kernel panic/BSOD.

------
autisticmind
AI which is used for making decisions about other peoples life, cant be
perfect. For example: A raceist is coding a software for the court or for a
prison. Life is more complex like a living beeing under different conditions.
Sorry i am german, but not a real german. So i am not sure if you guys
understand the way of my thoughts. And different types of software makes no
difference in my view. Software can never be perfect, when ethical rules were
broken with it. Theres a german philosopher Thomas Metzinger,i think he is
right when he is saying: We need a new culture of conciousness, specialy in
our technical behaveiour and AI. If i would be a data-scientist who could
handle or program an AI, i would maybe ask this guy how to build up a good
setup of human mind. Or how to give the AI her own, and on ethical rules based
counciousness. For me total noob, an AI would be nice, which could handle my
whole OS/Pc. When i say, make a new random profile, Ai is fixing it. Or when
is say, send all traffic only trouh one port, hide me, or hide urself. Maybe
it is acting like an avatar in the internet. Or he-she-it can act as someone
other unknown and not real existing person, and so on. A lot of weird ideas
and crazy thoughts. Only because of my little understanding of technical
limits. I dont know if this is really possible, i am not a coder. But since i
started reading some different articles here, i get a whole new view at some
points of our world. People need an AI whos acting like our friend, and not
like a spy whos stealing all our data and records all our activities. I know,
thats the way our world keeps going on, these days. But it feels a little bit
sick. Every word i am writing here, maybe is beeing used to feed an algorithm.
Or to try some new AI systems for making predictions, or manipualting my/our
behaviour, or whatever. I hope i trust in the good guys here :) If not,
anyway. Life goes on till program end.

Seems like there are a lot of different kinds of programmer here. And that the
most of them, over the last years, maybe 15-20yrs. Became a own, wider spread
culture of conciousness, directly based on ethical rules. And this community-
shared-conciousness, is growing more and more togheter. It is only my
personell view from outside! I think, maybe because u guys are often directly
involved in nearly everything and everywhere. Without you programmers, coders
or hackers, scientists and freaks, this world could not, and would not work
properly. And you guys here, are already looking forward to make the world a
better place, without dollarnotes in the eyes. Wished i could give you back
something, but i only have my thoughts, my weird mind and a crazy view at this
world. This is i can share with you guys. You see the world in codes, while i
see what codes actually can and could do to our world. You know the echnical
limits, while i think without limits, because i only see options and
possibilities. A weirdo and a programmer/hacker could see different things as
the same, or same things totaly different. Theres only a compiler needed, what
i think is communication. While u know the code, i only know human language
words to share my technical expirience. Sry for long text. But had to say
that, to find inner peace. P.s. Boeing will get more trouble i think. It will
be based on experimental fuels and their effects to our atmospheric
watervapour and transportation, also the reflection and microphysikal effekts
in our atmosphere also of uv-radiation. Thats what I read out of different
things that happend. By boeing, climate-science, atmospheric-chemical-physic-
reactions. Weatherforecast, different things worldwide happens, are often
conneted to each other, without knowong of mainstream. I say there is a big
lack of data, in the field of experimental-fuels, weatherexperiments and
sharing this data to others. Im not a scientist, i am more like an autistic
with some special interessts. NASA and DLR are doing Experimental-fuel-
reserach. Boeing and rolls royce also. Then they mixed their science.
Climatcontrol with aviation exhaust. Cooling or warming with diffrent kind of
contrails. Maybe im going to die, for what i am saying now. But people are
totaly naive if they really think only the carindustry can manipulate their
exhaust. I maybe dont know coding, but i know how single humans can act, and
which trouble can come up for whole world, only from one human. And when i
take a look back now, what happend the last years, and think about some
corelations, there will be some heavy news about our climate in nearest
future. I hope i am not right.

